# Logo und Password



## Anfänger1400 (8 Februar 2013)

Hallo,

ich habe folgendes Problem mit einer Logo 0BA6. Und zwar ist ein Programm in die Logo geladen worden welches mit einem Password geschützt wird.
Leider ist das Passwort nicht mehr zu ermitteln.
Meine Frage ist jetzt, ist es möglich das aktuelle Password außer Funktion zu setzen?
Die üblichen kleinen Tricks wie 4 mal falsches Password usw. funktionieren leider nicht.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Frank Fischer


----------



## hucki (8 Februar 2013)

Lt. Logo Hilfe:


			
				Logo Hilfe schrieb:
			
		

> *Extras -> Übertragen -> Anwenderprogramm und Passwort löschen
> *
> Mit diesem Befehl löschen Sie das Schaltprogramm in der angeschlossenen       LOGO! und das Passwort für das Programm, sofern ein Passwort vorhanden       ist.
> Sie müssen eine Bestätigungsmeldung quittieren, um sicherzustellen, dass       Sie wirklich das Schaltprogramm und das Passwort (sofern konfiguriert)       in der LOGO! löschen möchten. Nachdem Sie bestätigt haben, führt       LOGO!Soft Comfort den Löschvorgang durch. Wenn Sie die Meldung nicht       bestätigen, wird von LOGO!Soft Comfort nichts gelöscht. Dann bleiben das       Schaltprogramm und das Passwort (sofern eingerichtet) in der LOGO!.
> ...



Doppelpost?
Vertraust Du uns nicht?


----------



## Anfänger1400 (11 Februar 2013)

Guten Morgen,

danke für die Hilfe. Habe ich im Handbuch leider nicht gefunden. Wäre von Siemens zu überlegen das mal aufzunehmen.

Mit freundlichen Gruß
Frank Fischer


----------



## centipede (11 Februar 2013)

Es gibt noch eine Möglichkeit auf das Passwort zu kommen.
Dazu brauchst du ein serielles Logo Kabel und eine Sniffersoftware für serielle Daten.

Näheres hier:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0eCEmIaYRQA

Gruß,
Centi


----------



## Anfänger1400 (11 Februar 2013)

Danke für die Info


----------

